

Your Crush wont say NO to your Valentine request :-) - rahulgolwalkar
http://willubmy.com/

======
hkmurakami
This is great and I am definitely sending this in a couple of days, hahaha.
Thanks for a good laugh and a smile! :)

(Btw you should edit the drop down menu options after clicking YES)

~~~
rahulgolwalkar
Sorry, I didn't get what you mean. can you be more specific, please?

------
greencore
$('#no-html div').click(); :D

~~~
rahulgolwalkar
:D :D

Still nothing will happen. I haven't defined the function :P

------
arielweisberg
Blank page in Safari OS X 10.10.

~~~
glenra
Also blank in Chrome (OS X). Or in Safari (iOS).

Presumably there's some browser configuration that _isn 't_ a blank page.
Anybody care to let us know what it does when it's not blank?

~~~
rahulgolwalkar
x-(

DNS issues .. Have rectified them !

:-o

